# Rent the car



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Here it is:

https://www.ilhaverde.com/en/

Is it safe ? Because they asked for fill it out such as driver license, credit card number and etc.

I rented Hertz many times and Hertz site asked for name and the kind of car you are looking for and it is on hold until I come in person. Its easy and comfortable.Hertz doesn't asked for Driver License and Credit Card number. 

However, inhaverde rental car asked those things first. I am not sure if its safe ? Please let me know if any of you have used it before. Sorry about my English, mind you, for I am Portuguese. lane:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

My software won't let me open that website unless I override the security settings which I won;t do .... that suggests either my interwebs security setting has a problem or that website has a security problem.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> My software won't let me open that website unless I override the security settings which I won;t do .... that suggests either my interwebs security setting has a problem or that website has a security problem.


No, that website doesn't has a security problem. Anybody experience that ? Anyway, anybody experienced with rented the car from this business ? Hertz don't asked for credit card and driver license.. Just book it and come in person and they will ask for credit card and driver license. However, this is cheaper than Hertz to be honest. Anybody ?


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

On the "Partners" tab of the website, it seems Inhaverde are acting as agents for Avis and Europcar. Have you tried to get a quotation direct from either of these two companies? I would think you would get a cheaper quote than going through Inhaverde, and probably would not be asked for credit card details until you make a booking.

https://www.ilhaverde.com/en/partnersilhaverde


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the answer but I disliked AVIS for some reasons. However, I just found that Sata International did partner with Hertz and now its is cheaper and thats what I am looking for. I just tried Hertz site alone without a partner with Sata International and it was expensive but a partner with Hertz in Sata International Link and it is now cheaper. Strange. I feel better now. 

However, it required our credit card account but did not asked for the back of credit card with code on it and didn't asked for driver license like Ilha Verde did which I disliked that so I am fine with it. 

Yes, we rented a Hertz few times and we trusted them. 

They are friendly and honest as far as we can tell for 3 times without a problem and it will be our fourth time.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Try holidaycars.com. You only have to give cc details when you get there and offer lots of different companies to rent from.....


----------



## magicmarjie (Mar 3, 2016)

Ilha Verde is safe. I've used it. Which island are you going to? If you're going to Terceira, I have a great connection.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

magicmarjie said:


> Ilha Verde is safe. I've used it. Which island are you going to? If you're going to Terceira, I have a great connection.


Hi, glad to hear that but I read the review says otherwise -- some positive and some negative as an advantage to the tourists. I am not tourist because I came from the island and 2nd home to see families there and here. 

No, I am going to Ponta Delgada, Azores, Portugal. Thats where I came from.


----------

